# Who's Staying at the Sheraton Fairplex and What Dates?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to make my reservation for the Sheraton and I'm trying to decide on the dates. The show is Saturday and Sunday the 5th and 6th of June. At the BTS, boith at the Queen and at Ontario, I'd always drive down Wednesday or Thursday so I could help set up Bob's track. Here, however, I'm not even sure if Bob is bringing his track, and I don't want to come down just to spend Thursday and Friday hanging out by myself at the hotel while at the same time paying for the privlege.

So my question is... who is staying at the Sheraton and when do you plan to arrive/leave?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on staying at the Sheraton Friday and Saturday night.







Probably arrive Friday morning, leave Sunday evening. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Same for me. 
Chris


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am staying at the Sheraton Fairplex Friday and Saturday night.
Room Reservation has been made. Arrive Friday morning leave Sunday after noon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am staying at Shearadonl at the Fairplex. I will arrive Friday the 4th and leave around lunch time Sunday the 6th 

Stanley may be with me. But I think He is staying that that other toliet Marry Rot.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will stay Thursday through Saturday. Already made reservations. The photos of the rooms look good.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Baxters and Dave Crocker have a reservation at the Sheraton Fairplex for Friday and Saturday nights. Because I made the reservation, Dave gets to sleep on the sofa bed. Too bad, big guy. Let the party begin! 

Would somebody please put the (active) link to the hotel into this thread. This program is too difficult for this geezer to figure out how to do it. I had to search through several pages of old posts to find it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/shera...ertyID=662

Link for Sheraton Fairplex Hotel.

How's this Bob?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 09 Feb 2010 06:56 PM 
The Baxters and Dave Crocker have a reservation at the Sheraton Fairplex for Friday and Saturday nights. Because I made the reservation, Dave gets to sleep on the sofa bed. Too bad, big guy. Let the party begin! 

Would somebody please put the (active) link to the hotel into this thread. This program is too difficult for this geezer to figure out how to do it. I had to search through several pages of old posts to find it. 

You want any Cheeze with that wine?

Since your a Californian I think we will not call you "Geezer Dude"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Fairplex Sheraton

http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/Star...;key=75196


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 09 Feb 2010 06:10 PM 
Stanley may be with me. But I think He is staying that that other toliet Marry Rot. That just shows to go ya' that JJ don't know ever'thing.......... 

I has reservations at the La County Fairgrounds Hotel, Sheraton Suites, Fairplex Pomona, Starwood Hotels property Friday night, June 4, 2010 and Saturday night, June 5, 2010. 


I's riding with JJ so I go where he go...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I's riding with JJ so I go where he go... Trains will be running at the Fairplex and JJ and Stan riding together?









Planning future train wrecks I'll wager... nefarious plans being hatched no doubt... dastardly derailments afoot most likely... ingenious irregularities in the making presumably... dastardly disasters being cooked up evidently... mishaps and mayhem in the making one can assume...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

SUMBITCH....The Fairplex Sheraton is out of rooms at the show rate. Just tried to book a room...and it said there were no more available at the show rate. It would be nice if the show organizer could get the number of rooms available at the show rate bumped up...and let us know when he does that...if he can.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Manure. 
I made my reservations at about 6 PM on the 9th. I wonder if I got the last room ? Mikey Send a PM to the guy who is running the show.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I will increase the room block. I know they have rooms available Just keep trying. 

David


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya wern't the last one JJ. I made my reservations at 8 pm last night. Gracie loves the picture of the hotel pool.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

David...thanks. That was a quick response...and I'm booked at the Fairplex now.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 09 Feb 2010 09:05 PM 


I's riding with JJ so I go where he go...









I will pray for you!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no!!!! JJ and Stan in the same car traveling along I-10. News at eleven.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the California guys need to meet them at the border and ESCORT them the rest of the way to Pomona.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I'm booked. Driving down Thursday the 3rd and staying at the Sheraton Thurdsay thru Sunday nights, then driving home on Monday.

Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For those traveling along I 10 keep a sharp look out for Stan and JJ and then keep clear. I hear the CHP has a warning out. Later RJD


----------

